
This Stuff Matters: Google's New Privacy Policy (with a few edits) | Nymbus - SMrF
http://www.nymbus.org/blog/2012/02/19/google/
======
leephillips
I knew I should be reading Google's new privacy policy but I could never get
myself to face the boredom. So I'm very appreciative that I've now read it and
been entertained at the same time.

------
thekungfuman
I wish they had inserted spaces between strikeouts and italic added text. Just
to make it a little easier on the eyes.

All in all a pretty fun read.

"...so we know who uses our services on the toilet." tee hee

